
Steve Blank on the Difference Between Innovators and Entrepreneurs - rmason
https://steveblank.com/2018/04/03/the-difference-between-innovators-and-entrepreneurs/
======
sharemywin
"It doesn’t mean that if you have technical skills you can’t build a
successful company. It does mean that success in building a company that
scales depends on finding product/market fit, enough customers, enough
financing, enough great employees, distribution channels, etc. These are
entrepreneurial skills you need to rapidly acquire or find a co-founder who
already has them."

